

The perils of pragmamorphism - tokenadult
http://blogs.reuters.com/emanuelderman/2011/09/23/the-perils-of-pragmamorphism/

======
tokenadult
Hat tip to dxbydt for mentioning this new article by Emanuel Derman, a famous
Wall Street "quant" (physicist who theorized about financial trading), in an
HN comment today:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3043777>

